# FREE Knitted Honey Hive Hat and Bees



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

This adorable, hive shaped hat is adorned with I-Cord knitted Bees, as many as you like, they work up in just minutes.The hat uses standard stitches, knit and purl. Using two strands of medium weight, makes the creation go really fast. The pattern has direction for Toddler 16" to Child 18" .

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/honey-hive-hat


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you so much.....That is so cute :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you very much - I happen to live in the beehive state and this is precious.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Just beautiful, love the little bee !!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

So cute. Makes you feel like having greek yoghurt with honey!xx


----------



## Lynda12k (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this beautiful pattern. Will make this for "Lauri Bea" who is 2 years old today!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very cute


----------



## katygrace (Oct 7, 2011)

Lovely, thank you so much!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Just so sweet with those little bees! Thanks, Jean!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

You are all very welcome. I love giving back to those who have encouraged my journey of designing. I have learned so much from this forum and made so many online friends, some I have had the greatest enjoyment and pleasure of meeting.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Darling! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

So sweet  
Still looking for that elusive random child to knit for!!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> So sweet
> Still looking for that elusive random child to knit for!!


Make one for yourself!!!!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I might just do that


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

What a cute hat and bees! I love it!


----------



## Easter Bunni (Jul 4, 2013)

trish2222 said:


> So sweet
> Still looking for that elusive random child to knit for!!


Try church groups who donate to social groups, shelters, neighbors ? Imagine the thrill of seeing 'random' tots sporting your handywork!! Good luck and have fun!

The hat is absolutely adorable. Thank you for sharing.. going to suggest it to my church ministry that knits/sews for various agencies. Ciao for now...


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

That is so cute. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

I was wondering what all the buzzzzzzzzzzzz was about  Now I know...thank you, this is so sweet.


----------



## Bronxgirl (May 11, 2012)

Darling!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Easter Bunni said:


> Try church groups who donate to social groups, shelters, neighbors ? Imagine the thrill of seeing 'random' tots sporting your handywork!! Good luck and have fun!


I will do some for charity when time allows -perfect solution - I'm so thick sometimes :roll:


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

So sweet. X


----------

